# Is there a chapter worse than Fairy Tail chapter 322?



## Grimm6Jack (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm just asking this because I've seen like dozens of people already, saying that the latest chapter of Fairy Tail was the worst chapter in Manga History..
And this surprises, in a way, because there are hundreds of thousands of chapters from thousands of mangas and "dozens", maybe even hundreds of people are saying that this chapter in particular is the worst ever.

I myself included, am of the same opinion.
Of all the chapters of the mangas I read (check my signature in the spoiler tag) I haven't seen a chapter that even comes close to be as bad as this one.

I mean, even the Tobito reveal(Naruto) and Yammy being off-panneled as the 0th Espada(Bleach) were actually *DECENT* in comparison...
_It was just jawbreaking to see Hiro literally take a shit on his fans like that._
It was just embarrassing...

So yes, my question here, which is specifically aimed at people that of course read Fairy Tail + other mangas/series, is:

*-Of all the chapters of the mangas you read/have read, have you ever read one chapter that was worse than Fairy Tail Chapter 322?*

The point of this thread isn't to necessarily bash Fairy Tail, even though it does deserve to be bashed *A LOT*, but I am simply curious to read a Manga Chapter(from any series) that was worse than than this one from FT.

So if you have in mind a chapter that was worse than this one, please post it.

Well, this thread could very well be a: _"Which is the worst chapter in Manga history?"_ thread. Either way, you guys get the point.


----------



## gumby2ms (Mar 10, 2013)

yes. and worse i've read some of them. most of the end of tenge and airgear were painful. mind you o great's next has a separate writer and his art is very choice. but yes, there are plenty, its rare for a series to keep resisting to grow as fairy tail does. 

but yes there are, its rarer in longer series but in shorter/canceled series dear god i question the editors sometimes. i think they release chapters just to get rid of shitty mangaka/series who can't write/draw/take direction.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm not sure from the list of what I read even the cancelled once this practically has the biggest impact I've seen not just from the fans this is a big let down for the manga characters themselves.. You had a badass like Laxus qouting Natsu just to get serious( power up) then Erza getting trashed by Kagura just to be one shotted by her and then after that fight with totally no rest she one shotted Minerva and claimed she already knows the secret or weakness of her power while having a broken ankle on top of all that...and then Chelsie getting distracted by her opponent by just fucking holding hands it practically impossible to happen in any battle, I mean how could you get distracted from to people holding hand? when they are technically the people you are looking at since the beginning... And then Sting no foreshadowing of having a doubt in this fight. And his resolve was complete that he even thought that he can trash the team and by just seeing them pose he lose all that resolve and left his friend to die.... I mean come on he has a friend on the brink of getting killed and he lost all resolve to fight for it because the 5 FT member is giving him bad looks.. it would have been better if he saw Lecter first before giving but what happened was he gave up before even confirming the safety of his friend....


----------



## Mizura (Mar 10, 2013)

Oh come on, how's it worse than Pain suddenly deciding to throw away decades of conviction to put his faith in some random kiddo and suicide to revive all the folks he just killed, rendering useless the fact that Tsunade used most of her energy to try to protect everyone? :\

Also, there are plenty of shittier manga than Fairy Tail.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 10, 2013)

We are not looking for shittier manga just the worst chapter, even shitty manga I can think of never came close to this kind of character rape, Maybe some hentai series did but that's another story... The pain arc is shitty too though but I still think this arc is worst than that one.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Mar 10, 2013)

KHR's last chapter?


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 10, 2013)

That could possibly contend.  but this is still the worse. in KHR only Tsuna's character got demolish. but here in FT we have maybe 4-6 character.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Mar 10, 2013)

Whoever says this probably hasn't read many manga
I toughed out negima being the mediocre series that it is and that's probably the worst ending to a series I've seen period.


----------



## Reyes (Mar 10, 2013)

Worst chapter of FT, yes.

Worst chapter ever, no way in hell.


----------



## Exterminatus (Mar 10, 2013)

Tenjo tenge was full of absolutely cringworthy chapters especially in the last parts of the saga.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2013)

I think 322 was probably the worst chapter.

But let's face it.  The last several chapters have all been terrible.  Kagura/Erza definitely started Mashima's current losing streak though.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 10, 2013)

The chapter wasn't even that bad, people are just overreacting like always, although Erza impossible wins are getting really tiring.


----------



## Danchou (Mar 10, 2013)

I can't remember having read a chapter in recent memory that's as bad as FT 322.

It's like Mashima wanted to pack the most amount of awful into one chapter.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2013)

I still think Mashima is deliberately trying to sink the manga.  He's tired.  He wants it to be over.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 10, 2013)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn's final chapter.

Dear God. 

Also Vampire Knight's chapter 90.


----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 10, 2013)

Hunter x Hunter Chapter 299


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 10, 2013)

What can surpass this in shittiness seriously?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 10, 2013)

I'll just repost my post from the chapter thread:


> This chapter isn't even worth wiping your ass with, since it's already shit-stained, so you would just end up spreading the shit all over your ass.


----------



## Mizura (Mar 10, 2013)

Megaharrison said:


> Hunter x Hunter Chapter 299





Moon~ said:


> What can surpass this in shittiness seriously?


Guys, you managed to make me nauseous. So awful. D':


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 10, 2013)

The previous 10 chapters are strong contenders


----------



## The Inevitable Llama (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm sure Mashima will outdo even this chapter in some future chapters


----------



## Kwon Yuri (Mar 10, 2013)

Worst chapter ever? no way
 but worst Fairy Tail's chapter until now? YES


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Mar 10, 2013)

Why are you making this thread here? Fairy Tail has its own section... but if you wanna know Bleach recent chapters have been worse.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 10, 2013)

Rin/Obito flashback.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 10, 2013)

$Naruto19$ said:


> Why are you making this thread here? Fairy Tail has its own section... but if you wanna know Bleach recent chapters have been worse.



Not really.  It's terrible Unohana finally received some character development only to be turned into fodder for another (fan favorite) character, but at least it worked.  It was a cope out that allowed Kenpachi to ignore the real issues with why he was a terrible fighter (he plays around too much), but it at least worked.

But Fairy Tail, take what was wrong with recent Bleach Chapters, compress that into one Fairy Tail chapter, recycle it indefinitely, and throw out all consistency.  At least Kenpachi had to be utterly defeated by a new major antagonist to justify what happened.  Fairy Tail gets to be assholes to the world even if it's fun and games.


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 10, 2013)

$Naruto19$ said:


> Why are you making this thread here? Fairy Tail has its own section... but if you wanna know Bleach recent chapters have been worse.



You lying hive-mind friend.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 10, 2013)

it's the worst chapter in the 4th dimension


----------



## Byrd (Mar 10, 2013)

FT is shit, has always been shit, and will be shit in the future...

There are worst manga... trust me on that


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 10, 2013)

MEh, just the worst of that manga. Things like TT and AG that ave already been menioned are up there for the worst shit ever, same for KHR! which was mentioned too...though I f you want to see something shitty go read SWOT, only 20 chapters and half of them will make you puke


----------



## Major_Glory (Mar 10, 2013)

The last 2 chapters of Medaka Box were pretty terrible. Compared to 322 of Fairy Tail.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 10, 2013)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Rin/Obito flashback.


Such a friendzoned chapter.


----------



## Jagger (Mar 10, 2013)

Naruto chapter 599.


----------



## Razzzz (Mar 10, 2013)

It doesn't even come close to beating this abomination.


----------



## Toriko (Mar 10, 2013)

Toriko 209 was pretty bad.

I haven't read the latest Fairy Tail though.


----------



## Bilaal (Mar 11, 2013)

to answer your question op, most bleach chapters


----------



## Rax (Mar 11, 2013)

Grim6 still butthurt over Sting I see.


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Mar 11, 2013)

You have a right to think this, I am pretty ticked off how things went. Have ever read Negima! ? Or Hitman Reborn? Fairy Tail is pretty bad though, I have a feeling it could get worse.

In my opinion Naruto Shippuden has gotten pretty bad too. Than again, last arc of Bleach was what made the series its finale arc and maybe even the anime end...


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 11, 2013)

Reborn. every chapter of Reborn in the Byakufaggot arc.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 11, 2013)

Those other chapter that has been said/shown here needs you to have some knowledge/idea of the manga (like nagato reviving the people or why KHR is bad). But that chapter in Fairy Tail even someone who has no knowledge of FT just enough brain/reasoning to process what he is seeing would know how bad this current chapter is...


----------



## SternRitter (Mar 11, 2013)

Luffyfangirl24 said:


> You have a right to think this, I am pretty ticked off how things went. Have ever read Negima! ? Or Hitman Reborn? Fairy Tail is pretty bad though, I have a feeling it could get worse.
> 
> In my opinion Naruto Shippuden has gotten pretty bad too. Than again, last arc of Bleach was what made the series its finale arc and maybe even the anime end...



Kubo said near the Aizen finale that he was doing 2 more arcs. A short one (fullbring) and another long one (this arc). So quit the bs, both arcs were announced before fullbring even started. 

And to those who claim recent bleach chapters are worse than this, I feel for you, I really do. You either must have absurd hatred for the series, which you continue to read so you can bash it. Or very poor reading comprehension. 

This chapter ain't the worst ever. KHR's finale put the icing on the horribly poor burned cake it became. Worst protagonist ever created.


----------



## convict (Mar 11, 2013)

I would say Katekyo Hitman Reborn had some absolute abominations that surpassed this. This single chapter of Fairy Tail just demolished an already dying arc. KHR later chapters completely nullified the point of the manga itself.


----------



## Alita (Mar 11, 2013)

$Naruto19$ said:


> Why are you making this thread here? Fairy Tail has its own section... but if you wanna know Bleach recent chapters have been worse.





Bilaal said:


> to answer your question op, most bleach chapters



These. Bleach still beats FT in terribleness.


----------



## Sablés (Mar 11, 2013)

Alita54 said:


> These. Bleach still beats FT in terribleness.



When you can name a chapter that objectively beats FT' previous chapter in terms of "terrible", come back and talk to me.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 11, 2013)

Alita54 said:


> These. Bleach still beats FT in terribleness.



Not even close. Sorry, but FT is atrocious compared to Bleach. People only bash Bleach here because A.) It's cool or B.) They are frankly too stupid to understand the story 

Because Kubo likes to go the psychological route and indent subtle connections into his story instead of ramming it in your face, the mindless teenagers on here like to call it bad because to them, it comes out bad. Would come out bad to me as well, if I didn't understand shit. 

If anyone here actually wants to give me real reasons that aren't horse shit as to why Bleach is "terrible", I'd love to put you in your place.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh Greats work had some crap chapters but none of them made me laugh so much like the most recent Fairy tail chapter. 

In other words this is the worst chapter of Fairy tail and any manga i have read. That being said i have not read Reborn based on what some people said some of its chapters might me worse which is honestly quite sad.

Edit: Bleach worse then Fairy tail.......The only thing fairy tail does better then Bleach is fan service and back grounds that right Kubo's art>Hiro. The Good arcs of Bleach take a giant shit on the good arcs of fairy tail, and the current fairy tail arc makes the hueco mundo arc look like Water Seven/EL


----------



## leokiko (Mar 12, 2013)

Bleach had Butterfly and Condom Aizen....that's already worse than FT.


----------



## Mizura (Mar 12, 2013)

Biorg Trinity chapter 1:

Aizen. 

Litteral shit at the end. 

Edit: Oh yeah, condom Aizen. That was hilariously bad. x"D


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 12, 2013)

I really don't understand how anyone reads FT seriously. At one point you could read Bleach for quality, before Kubo ran out of ideas and proved to be a terrible improviser of plots. At no point could you ever read FT for quality. I read that shit for shits and gigs thus I never feel like Mashima took a shit on me. Because I know what I'm reading is terrible. It's sort of like Snakes on a Plane, you know the movie is ridiculous but it's so fucking terrible it falls off and becomes good. That's how your suppose to read FT folks.


----------



## CandyCocaine (Mar 12, 2013)

It really wasn't even that bad... I don't have high expectations for FT anyways so that's probably why I'm never disappointed by it.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 12, 2013)

son of ogre's last chapter


----------



## Sablés (Mar 12, 2013)

leokiko said:


> Bleach had Butterfly and Condom Aizen....that's already worse than FT.



Poster boys for ignorance.

The butterfly theme symbolized evolution/metamorphosis/transcendence which was Aizen's entire motif. You'd think something that simple would be easy to understand, just shows you can never underestimate the terrible.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 12, 2013)

I can't really say if said poster knew that.

But regardless condom/butterfly/monster aizen was terrible, actually aizen as a whole is crap. On that same note Ichigo is garbage to.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 12, 2013)

so what actually happened in ft 332?



Geralt of Rivia said:


> Not even close. Sorry, but FT is atrocious compared to Bleach. People only bash Bleach here because A.) It's cool or B.) They are frankly too stupid to understand the story
> 
> Because Kubo likes to go the psychological route and indent subtle connections into his story instead of ramming it in your face, the mindless teenagers on here like to call it bad because to them, it comes out bad. Would come out bad to me as well, if I didn't understand shit.
> 
> If anyone here actually wants to give me real reasons that aren't horse shit as to why Bleach is "terrible", I'd love to put you in your place.



what is the hidden import of bleach's story that people here are 'too stupid to understand'?


----------



## SternRitter (Mar 12, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> so what actually happened in ft 332?
> 
> 
> 
> what is the hidden import of bleach's story that people here are 'too stupid to understand'?



I dont know about the whole story but sables already called out one of those "people" who instead of seeing Butterflyzen as a symbol of evolution, thinks of it as "Derrrp Aizen has wings sooo gheeeyy bleach sucks".


----------



## Sablés (Mar 12, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I can't really say if said poster knew that.
> 
> But regardless condom/butterfly/monster aizen was terrible, actually aizen as a whole is crap. On that same note Ichigo is garbage to.



Care to specify then?


----------



## Razzzz (Mar 12, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> so what actually happened in ft 332?
> 
> 
> 
> what is the hidden import of bleach's story that people here are 'too stupid to understand'?



You're simply not smart enough to understand all the sophomoric philosophizing that's going on in Bleach.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 12, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Do you really want to know?
> 
> Link removed
> 
> That and onward. its a lot worse when you read the 5-8 chapters prior to that.



yeah, i assume you need to the context to fully understand how horrible it is, so i'd rather someone summarise or link me to a fan reaction to the chapter which explains why, than actually subject myself to a whole arc, or more, of fairy tail 



and i just read that

what in the name of dicks? did a villain who had the upper hand in every way just forfeit because of his enemies' 'resolve'? 



SternRitter said:


> I dont know about the whole story but sables already called out one of those "people" who instead of seeing Butterflyzen as a symbol of evolution, thinks of it as "Derrrp Aizen has wings sooo gheeeyy bleach sucks".



yes, but, that's down more to the poster's extremely poor choice. if he wanted to focus on one of bleach's highly uninspired and facile attempts to crystallise emotional and thematic meaning into symbols, THE HEART is right there for the taking


----------



## Sablés (Mar 12, 2013)

Lucaniel said:


> yeah, i assume you need to the context to fully understand how horrible it is, so i'd rather someone summarise or link me to a fan reaction to the chapter which explains why, then actually subject myself to a whole arc, or more, of fairy tail
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sting (guy who gave up) had to beat FT to save his best friend who had been captured by Minerva (his boss). if he failed, his friend would die. That was the deal, so basically by giving up he sentenced his own friend to death because of friendship aaaand FT wins again.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 12, 2013)

Lol the whole fairy tail vs bleach argument is pretty funny, they're both bad (in my opinion anyway), I don't particularily think it matters which is worse. The difference is one takes itself seriously for the most part and is bad and another doesn't really take itself seriously and the author seemingly gives less of a shit. 

TBF I'd rather  have another another cero Espada incident, than go through the set of unohana chapter. At least one was funny as shit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 12, 2013)

322 was so bad man and probably it is the worst... For the record, I don't read Bleach or Naruto..


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 12, 2013)

I think chapters of SWOT beats FT chapter 322 in shittiness but that manga got canceled anyway.

Still, FT chapter 322 really IS horrible so even if it isn't the worst chapter ever it's still CLOSE to it.


----------



## P-X 12 (Mar 12, 2013)

Is there one? Most likely.

In terms of what I've seen? Nothing comes to mind really.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Mar 12, 2013)

30% of 35 people, 11 people voted for Fairy Tail Chapter 322...

It may be less than the "Other" option, but the "Other" option involves ALL the other mangas that we people read.

For 30% to choose Fairy Tail out of dozens of thousands of chapters out there... I think it's quite clear that this chapter is among the worst in Manga History.
And yes it should be.
I still haven't gotten over on how the Author, Hiro Mashima, trolled his fans to such an extent.

He builds up a character, in this case, he now has the "Power of Feelings", basically the same bullshit power that makes Fairy Tail main characters win all the fucking time.
Mashima continues to build him up by giving him a new spirit and resolve to save his precious friend that would die if he did not win the tournament.
He never showed any doubt, or was it *EVER* foreshadowed.

... What happens... He sees the resolve of Fairy Tail members standing in front of him without fear and because of that he gives... Completely betraying his friend and leave him to die...

... *WHAT THE FUCK*!!! Seriously??? 

And the other part *TERRIBAD* of this same chapter was:

Erza vs Minerva:

Erza had her ankle *BROKEN* and was almost completely out of energy, before the fight began, she only was able to *CRAWL*.
The fight began, Minerva starts to shitstomp her even more and then reveals that her power is to _"manipulate everything within her visual range"_... Sorry... How can someone with almost no power and apparentely can't stand, can defeat someone who has such an hax ability and is portrayed to be stronger than people who have "Dragon Force"(most powerfull magic in the FT verse)????

You know how she could beat her? She suddenly CAN RUN _(out of nowhere, she in the beggining couldn't even stand and even took more attacks)_ and even give blows to Minerva, again, the same mage that is supposed to be stronger than people who have Dragon Force, the most powerfull magic in the FT verse.

And all of a sudden... She pulls some crap like 2nd origin... Something that was portrayed to be a *SIMPLE POWERUP* and this was evidenced in *ALL THE PEOPLE WHO HAD IT UNLOCKED*, and not a reserve magical pool...
But no... Erza conviniently had that bullshit in reserve to get more magical power and with that what she gains:

-Her ankle is suddenly healed apparently since she can run and everything. And as far as I know, a powerup =/= heal wounds unless it is actually stated_(example: Ressurection for the Arrancars in Bleach)_.
-An armor that wasn't even foreshadowed to exist at all and that can conviently counter Minerva's magic because this armor can apparently *BEND THE LAWS OF MAGIC*!!! Basically, go against the fiction's own rules...

And the funny thing is that after she *ONE-SHOTS* Minerva... Her ankle is again... Broken and she needs a stick to even walk...



Like... Seriously??? Is the author even trying??? An average middle school kid would be able to write something better than this shit for fucks sake.

Here, these guys explain it better than I do:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HB_UJ1_ZQMw[/YOUTUBE]
^This guy doesn't even read the whole series and NEVER did a Fairy Tail review.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFk1rjuyKvc[/YOUTUBE]
^Another guy who NEVER does Fairy Tail reviews...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUg7wD7QDV4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcdk9zefcUo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7vMALbvuh8[/YOUTUBE]

Some are 321 reviews but 321 and 322 are basically *LINKED* so...


----------



## Jouninja (Mar 15, 2013)

I usually don't look at threads on series I haven't read yet, but this topic caught my attention. I looked up the series and just from the random images, I can tell that its extremely epic. 

Then I went to crunchyroll because I have a subscription there and they have nearly the entire series up. But when I went to watch a video, I was blocked by the universe, with a note saying "This video is not available in your region."



On the  topic, I never read a bad manga chapter ever, so it makes me wonder how I would have felt had I read this chapter, would I have thought it was that bad? And from the random images I saw, this series looks to have some really, really awesome villains. And Dragons! It has Dragons! Why didn't I know it had dragons all this time?!


----------



## Shrike (Mar 15, 2013)

I stopped reading FT a long time ago, around chapter 100 or something when they were fighting each other and when Mist something guy was revealed to be Jeral/Gerard whatever. That arc was so horrible coupled with insanely moronic nakama punches that made me puke my guts out and never read it again.

Reading this, I am glad I stopped when I did.

Since I haven't read it, I cannot compare, but I am sure that there are dozens of manga even worse than this trash.



Geralt of Rivia said:


> Not even close. Sorry, but FT is atrocious compared to Bleach. People only bash Bleach here because A.) It's cool or B.) *They are frankly too stupid to understand the story *



I think that's the worst statement I have read in my whole life. Well, among the worst. If there ever was somebody out there that couldn't understand the "complicated" story of Bleach, they went extinct.



Geralt of Rivia said:


> Because Kubo likes to go the* psychological* route and indent subtle connections into his story instead of ramming it in your face, the mindless teenagers on here like to call it bad because to them, it comes out bad. Would come out bad to me as well, if I didn't understand shit.



Oh Jesus fucking Christ I love this thread. Yeah bro, Bleach is complicated as all fuck. It's psychological genuis author, Kubo Tite, is very subtle.



Geralt of Rivia said:


> If anyone here actually wants to give me real reasons that aren't horse shit as to why Bleach is "terrible", I'd love to put you in your place.



What a badass. Bleach is fucking horrible because it just is. The plot is nonsensical, the powers are horrible and the battles are just too idiotic for anyone to figure out their fucking formula (read: there is none, Kubo writes shit like he wants).


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 15, 2013)

I dont read FT but i try reading this 322 but i don't see how this chapter is so terrible compare to other shit i read in the past...

This Erza chick looks badass to me i supose she won because she is the hero and also the autor wanted to show her half naked i don't know the rules or the magic in this universe but in a fight Erza must have something call adrenalin kicking so she could ignore her ankle and remove her armor too :ho


----------



## OS (Mar 15, 2013)

Jouninja said:


> I usually don't look at threads on series I haven't read yet, but this topic caught my attention. I looked up the series and just from the random images, I can tell that its extremely epic.


 Anything but.


> Then I went to crunchyroll because I have a subscription there and they have nearly the entire series up. But when I went to watch a video, I was blocked by the universe, with a note saying "This video is not available in your region."


it's saving you


> On the  topic, I never read a bad manga chapter ever, so it makes me wonder how I would have felt had I read this chapter, would I have thought it was that bad? And from the random images I saw, this series looks to have some really, really awesome villains. And Dragons! It has Dragons! Why didn't I know it had dragons all this time?!


If you know how a story should be told it would get you mad. The bad guy gave up to beat the good guys who were near death and if he killed them he'd save his friend, but he gave up because of their determination.


Yoburi said:


> I dont read FT but i try reading this 322 but i don't see how this chapter is so terrible compare to other shit i read in the past...
> 
> This Erza chick looks badass to me i supose she won because she is the hero and also the autor wanted to show her half naked i don't know the rules or the magic in this universe but in a fight Erza must have something call adrenalin kicking so she could ignore her ankle and remove her armor too :ho



Anything but, the fanbase hates her.


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 15, 2013)

Yoburi said:


> I dont read FT but i try reading this 322 but i don't see how this chapter is so terrible compare to other shit i read in the past...
> 
> This Erza chick looks badass to me i supose she won because she is the hero and also the autor wanted to show her half naked i don't know the rules or the magic in this universe but in a fight Erza must have something call adrenalin kicking so she could ignore her ankle and remove her armor too :ho



It's just being over hyped for how badly written two chapters were in a row (in particular) and the tournament arcs conclusion by readers who read the manga and started to over hype it to take it to the next level to the point where.

Most people being surprised the good guys won the tournament and overcame their difficulty and injuries through determination were clearly sleeping throughout the entire manga if they weren't expecting that to happen again.

The rest of the chapter was just extremely anti climactic and hilarious (at least from my point of view) because of how hyped up the character at the end was for waiting till the final moment to win but quits because of an "epic staredown"  

Though the real reason he gave up was not because their epic staring was too much for him and started to get a heart attack but the fact that it looks like that is 

People are just really disappointed over the way the arc turned out.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 15, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> If you know how a story should be told it would get you mad. The bad guy gave up to beat the good guys who were near death and if he killed them he'd save his friend, but he gave up because of their determination.



Actually all he had to do was knock them on the ground.  Fairy Tail literally had nothing at stake but their pride.

It was a cope out.  Either Sting kicks them when they're down or they gang up on the one guy and shit stomp him.  Fairy Tail can't beat up one guy trying to save his friend.  That would make them villains.  

Kind of reminds me of an rpg I once (twice, three, four times) played.  A story arc involved the protagonists being chased by an organized crime gang and after being captured, the protagonists offer to participate in the upcoming tournament in order to gain their freedom (the prize for winning is literally "whatever you want".  The gang members decided it was in their interests to allow them to participate since no one would bet on a group of kids, so if they won (and the gang knew how strong the protagonists were) they'd make tons of money.

However, the gang needed leverage.  If they allowed the party to run around unsupervised in preparation for their fights, they would simply run away again.  So they took a party member hostage.

Things are going fine until they encounter a magician who'd entered the tournament.  Right before the match, he approaches the party and tells them that he needs to win the tournament in order to pay for an operation for his daughter.  If you run around the tournament grounds, you encounter his family and his daughter is small, wears a simple purple dress, and coughs alot.  Of course, you need to win the tournament for your freedom, and you also have a friend being held hostage.  Come time to fight, you beat him, and the party is naturally very depressed after what just happened.

This is a compelling scenario.  Sting throwing the match because Fairy Tail is just so damn cool is utter bullshit considering what he had on the line.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 15, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Actually all he had to do was knock them on the ground.  Fairy Tail literally had nothing at stake but their pride.
> 
> It was a cope out.  Either Sting kicks them when they're down or they gang up on the one guy and shit stomp him.  Fairy Tail can't beat up one guy trying to save his friend.  That would make them villains.
> 
> ...



I think I remember this scene was in BoF 3... During Sander and his brother put Ryu and Nina in a tournament... 
I remember that scene the magician kid was acting since she was alive in the timeskip but if she wasn't that would end really badly for her.


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 15, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Actually all he had to do was knock them on the ground.  Fairy Tail literally had nothing at stake but their pride.
> 
> It was a cope out.  Either Sting kicks them when they're down or they gang up on the one guy and shit stomp him.  Fairy Tail can't beat up one guy trying to save his friend.  That would make them villains.
> 
> ...



Ah Breath of Fire 3 they don't make games like this anymore... i get what you are trying to say it like Rye giving up on the tournament... yeah i can see now why so many people can hate this chapter.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 15, 2013)

shade0180 said:


> I think I remember this scene was in BoF 3... During Sander and his brother put Ryu and Nina in a tournament...
> I remember that scene the magician kid was acting since she was alive in the timeskip but if she wasn't that would end really badly for her.



Balio and Sunder.  And yes, it was a con.  Doesn't make it any less compelling.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Mar 15, 2013)

Haven't read the chapter or the thread, but just thought I'd pop in with this abysmal chapter:whole


----------

